# SAFE and SECURE LIVING QUARTERS



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Well, my time is drawing near and my big move to the Philippines will happen very soon. After I arrive, I will need to find suitable but temporary living quarters and I could use some advice...

I am looking for a relatively nice place in a safe and secure part of Manila/Makati/Pasay or any other surrounding community where I can call home and hang my hat until I get situated and find my ultimate and final retirement home.

Can someone...anyone...suggest any apartments, condos or long term weekly or monthly hotels where I might be centrally located to have easy access around the city as I get settled?

Close to the VA medical facility, (for my VA disability); Social Security office, (for my Social Security disability); Banks, (to set up my Philippine bank accounts); the office where I will need to arrange for my Visa's and a grocery store for purchasing food items would make it convenient as I am not in favor of hours of traveling time, (a friend of mine lives just beyond Cavite and travels by bus nearly two hours to get to downtown Manila).

Just someplace fairly comfortable is fine but my main concern is to be in a nice area that I can be assured that someone wont "borrow" any or all of my treasured personal belongings if I happen to be out shopping for a permanent home. Low crime rate...no break-ins, etc. Or maybe there is a secure storage place where I can rent a small room or vault to store my personal belongings until I get settled? None of my items are all that valuable and could be replaced if necessary but I would rather not deal with the loss of these items if it can be avoided.

All of my personal living experiences in the Manila area were all short term stays while vacationing in the Philippines, so I only stayed in hotels, (like the Mandarin Oriental)...BUT these will be way to expensive to consider as a temporary living option if I am moving there and I have no idea how long it will take to actually find and secure my permanent home.

Any suggestions? I truly appreciate how easy this forum has made my progress so far. This is such a valuable resource...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Regarding finding your final place to live. Do you intend to buy or rent? Are you married to a filipina as this makes big difference.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Well, my time is drawing near and my big move to the Philippines will happen very soon. After I arrive, I will need to find suitable but temporary living quarters and I could use some advice...
> 
> I am looking for a relatively nice place in a safe and secure part of Manila/Makati/Pasay or any other surrounding community where I can call home and hang my hat until I get situated and find my ultimate and final retirement home.
> 
> ...


With your post looking for ideas or actual places to rent etc, you are likely to get replies offering places and offering you a "deal". All fine and good but just be cautious of those that might want you to pay a deposit or any other expense. You would likely be ripped off. Best to wait to rent or pay anything on a place to live till you are here and take care of it in person.


Good luck and welcome to paradise...


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Gary D...thanks for the reply...

I am wanting to rent my initial temporary housing, (apartment, hotel room or whatever), but my permanent retirement house will be a purchase...maybe even a good fixer upper as I am an accomplished builder...

As to the marriage issue, I have a very nice Filipina gal but we have not set any dates yet and are taking things one step at a time. I do plan on marrying one day at some point in the future.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks Jet Lag...point taken and advice taken...I am not quick to send anyone any money for any reason...especially when I am not yet in the Philippines.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Cebu, couple questons on your temp housing expense account...How much are you looking to pay monthly and what are your space needs. I have stayed in Makati numerous times by renting from some other expats their rental condos and from a Filipina business woman (2 actually) at different locations. Some in Makati, some in Mandalayong (sp?), and in Malate/Ermita. The longer the stay, the cheaper the rate. I have Never been ripped off by any of them and all of the accomodations were nice. You can PM me and I can provide you the links/contacts. The one condo (expat) in Millenium Plaza was one of my first and favorites over all for the $ and great service from the owner, but then again, all of them were great to deal with and timely in response and meeting me at the condo upon arrival.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Gary D...thanks for the reply...
> 
> I am wanting to rent my initial temporary housing, (apartment, hotel room or whatever), but my permanent retirement house will be a purchase...maybe even a good fixer upper as I am an accomplished builder...
> 
> As to the marriage issue, I have a very nice Filipina gal but we have not set any dates yet and are taking things one step at a time. I do plan on marrying one day at some point in the future.


Cebu Citizen, my pleasure. The reason I asked about you being married was to determine your status. When a newby comes on talking about buying we are never sure how much they know about the Philippines and if they know they can't as a foreigner buy land in the Philippines. Your only option being to buy a condo. If you are married to a filipina of course she can buy land with a house or to build a house on.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Nickleback99...I wish I could tell you how much I am willing to pay but I do not know what the going rate is for a decent place to temporarily stay. I do not want to live in a big city like Manila...I will only be staying there temporarily while I get all my ducks in a row and get everything situated.

Early next year, (January or February 2015), my Filipina girlfriend and I will be getting married. I am already aware that foreigners cannot buy or own land in the Philippines and that my wife will need to have her name on the title or land deed.

This thread was only to address my primary concern to find a decent temporary place in the Manila area for a short period of time, (maybe three to five months), until my marriage next year and then I will be actively looking for suitable and permanent housing to buy and or build on land purchased in my wife's name.

I will PM you about the other information...thanks for your reply...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Temp Apartment*

This thread was only to address my primary concern to find a decent temporary place in the Manila area for a short period of time, (maybe three to five months), until my marriage next year and then I will be actively looking for suitable and permanent housing to buy and or build on land purchased in my wife's name.

[/QUOTE]
Good Morning Cebu,

I'm going to recommend the Swagman Hotel in Ermita, Manila. Before the hotel was sold, my wife worked the purchasing and the accounting departments for the ex owner and for a time I volunteered there as the guest services manager under the old owner.

This is an Australian Hotel located across the street from the US Embassy and directly behind the Bayview Park Hotel.

It is a regular hotel but on the 3rd. floor they have several furnished, self-housekeeping apartments for rent. These apts are modern, clean and in good condition with aircon. This establishment is completely safe and secure as well. Also the price of rent includes water and electric power.

Unfortunately ownership has changed and is no longer Australian owned. But it is still a pretty good place to stay. Looking at their website it appears the rates have gone up a little bit and I'm told that if one uses the restaurant, that the cost has risen slightly there also. 

There are pension houses scattered around the Manila area and some may be good. But my main concern would be safety and security.
Visit here to get more info for the Swagman Hotel. If not there then at least you have something to compare other places with.



Good Luck

Jet Lag


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Jet Lag...thank you so much! I will check this place out and see if this will work but it is certainly just what I was looking for...just a safe and secure and convenient location to get my VA squared away and my Social Security, Bank Accounts, Visa's, Mail Forwarding, etc...

As I had mentioned, I am only planning on being in the Manila Metro area for about three to five months and this sounds like the place to start...or as you pointed out, I can at least compare prices and amenities...

Thanks again...it never ceases to amaze me that no matter what question we throw out there, someone in this forum has a plausible suggestion...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Jet Lag...thank you so much! I will check this place out and see if this will work but it is certainly just what I was looking for...just a safe and secure and convenient location to get my VA squared away and my Social Security, Bank Accounts, Visa's, Mail Forwarding, etc...
> 
> As I had mentioned, I am only planning on being in the Manila Metro area for about three to five months and this sounds like the place to start...or as you pointed out, I can at least compare prices and amenities...
> 
> Thanks again...it never ceases to amaze me that no matter what question we throw out there, someone in this forum has a plausible suggestion...


Hi Cebu, You're quite welcome. Makes it good that there are so many of us on the forum that actually live here. Each with their own ideas and points of view. Reminds me of living in a small country town where everybody knows everyone else.

On your mail forwarding. Mail in the Philippines is always at risk of going missing. You might check with the closest American VFW post to where you will be using this Google search page. You can rent an PO Box with a Manila PO Box number by the month. Mail still travels into and out of the country by Philpost but only to and from Manila. The rest of the way to and from other cities it travels by private Currier.
These PO boxes can be rented by the year or by the month..


Jet Lag


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey there....I'm in southern Cebu now, but last year I needed to stay in manila for a few months. First, I reserved a centrally located hotel, then immediately started going to the shopping malls looking for those sales people selling houses and condos. I talked to many, got all their brochures, then I gave them my name and contact number for a 2 bedroom fully furnished condo to RENT for 3 months. After just 2 days I started getting texts from some of them, so I started visiting them to check out location, amenities, and cost. You would be amazed how many new condos are being built everywhere......really nice too.


----------

